# "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Wie die Überschrift schon sagt,geht’s hier um die Krautangelei.

Ich stell jetzt mal meine Situation dar ,ich befische ein ca 6ha großen und 3m tiefen See.

Das Problem er ist voller kraut, bis zur Oberfläche boot verboten. [/FONT]








    Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten, seinen platzt von Kraut sauber zu halten. wo ich getestet habe.

- Jeden Tag Mais ,Tigernüsse, Hanf,Boilies  u.s.w füttern, und das konstant durch der platzt wird lupen rein sein(ist aber ziemlich Zeit, Geld aufwendig.


-Alles mit einem Krauthaken/Rechen den platzt sauber  machen kostet Muskel kraft ist aber top.
  [FONT=&quot] 
Der neben Efeckt ist durch den aufgewühlten platzt lockt es schneller Karpfen an.[/FONT]








  [FONT=&quot]Die Herstellung ist Kinder leicht ,nen alten rechen/Feder vom Sofa  ne dicke Schnur und Blei und fertig ist er.


- Ins Wasser steigen, alles von Hand machen.


*Wie befische ich Krautseen*


Möglichkeit eins hab ich genannt schon ,den platzt sauber machen.

Es gibt aber auch ne einfachere Lösung[/FONT]






  [FONT=&quot]
Was braucht ihr dafür, ich nehme immer :

Stippfutter,Pellets,1-2halbierte Boilies, an den Haken kommt dann anschließend noch ein Maisstärkeschaum. 

Nun löst  sich das ganze im Wasser auf, der Schaum steigt auf wen er sich auf gelöst hat sinkt der Köder langsam wieder zum Grund.[/FONT]





  [FONT=&quot]So sieht das ganze fertig aus


Ich hab jetzt in letzter seit eine Rute voll im Kraut gefischt und eine auf freier Fläche.


Das Ergebnis war, ich fing im Kraut wie auf freier Fläche.


Zur Montage:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich fische einfache Seftyclips, auf Inline Montagen verzichte ich ganz(Größerer Widersand   im Kraut, bei abriss schleppt der fisch es mit )


Als Schlagschnurr fische ich ca 50m Geflecht 0,25-0,30mm,bei Muscheln eine 0,50-0,60iger Monoschlagschnur.

Was ich jetzt in den nächsten Wochen noch teste ,wird ein stück Flexonit sein(um den schneide Efeckt  noch mehr zu haben) ca 30-40cm oberhalb der Montage(Ledcore ist 80cm lang).

Zum Drill:  kann ich leider nicht so viele Tipps geben ,ich versuche meine fische durch viel druck raus zu bekommen(meine Rute war in letzter zeit Ziemlich am Limit.


So nun hoffe ich, das ich dem ein oder andere in sachen Kraut fischen helfen konnte.

Wen Verbesserungs- vorschläge sind oder andere Erfahrungen nur rein damit:m.[/FONT]


----------



## SharkAndFish (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Schöne sache (; 
Danke für dne tollen post .. 
|good:|good:|good:
aber wenn hier alle ihre infos rheinhauen wird das iwann 1 . 100 mal doppelt und 2 unübersichtlich (; 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

werde nächtes we noch bilder von montagen u.s.w hinzufügen


----------



## me_fo (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

@Carphunter2401: Toller Bericht zu einem aktuellen Thema im Sommer!

Bei uns breitet sich das Kraut auch immer mehr aus und es wird zusehends schwerer dort zu Fischen. Das Kraut ist nicht nur im Randbereich sondern auch an flacheren Stellen mitten im See. Derzeit verwende ich auch eine 30'er geflochtene als Schlagschnur und eine safety Clip Montage. Auf die Haken kommt der besagte Hook Saver. Gefüttert wird nur mit PVA Bag und PVA Schnur.

Grüße


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

so sah es dort schon im april aus,jetzt ist das kraut  zwar an der oberfläche weg(grasser) aber dafür jetzt alles bis unter die oberfläche


----------



## me_fo (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Das was dort zu sehen ist, ist nur die Spitze des "Eisberges" darunter ist alles dicht. Die Wassertiefe beträgt 1-1,5m. Weiter raus, bis ca. 20m, ist auch alles voll Kraut bis dicht unter die Wasseroberfläche. Im Bereich wo es tiefer wird, ab 3m besteht das Problem nicht mehr.
Dort kann ich zwar locker hinwerfen, wenn ich aber einen drann habe dann weiss er schon wohin er muss. Die Jungs geben Vollgas und ab ins Kraut.|uhoh:
An der Kante vor dem Kraut sind Muscheln und Steine, ein weiteres Problem was dem Material mächtig zusetzt. 
Aber egal, solche Plätze sind fängig und werden nicht so schnell aufgegeben! |wavey:

Grüße


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. September 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

[FONT=&quot] So nun hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit, Bildmaterial um diesen ein bissl fort zu führen.

Da ich  ne Auszeit hatte, ging’s dieses we wieder endlich an meine kleine Perle leider noch immer komplet verkrautet.

Da ich keine lust auf Boot hatte wurde der platzt 3 tage davor präpariert ,mit meinem Krautrechen und reichlich Hartmais.

Da ich die letzte male Probleme hatte mit den Drills,(sind in Krautbänke geflüchtet nach dem run)  und die fische fest waren dank Blei musste was neues her.

Ich erinnre mich noch an nen Bericht ,von Christoph Schulz aus den 90iger  Fischen im kraut oder so ähnlich.[/FONT]




Also wurde die Abriss Montage gebalstelt,die Abrissleine war eine 0,18 Mono.


Zu den Boilies: da leider ein Neubesatz rein kamm, mit ca 500 Karpfen zwischen k2-3 mussten grosse Boilies ans harr






Der erste von rechts ist ein 20mm,der 2 ist ein 25mm,der 3 ist ein 30mm+.

Wer auf Grossfische aus ist, muss hier sehr viele blanks in kauf nehmen  was ich erleben durfte .







Das ganze wird nun per Pvabag ins Wasser befordert,ich habs geworfen mit meiner 3lbs Rute.










Das ganze wird abgesängt mit Bagleads,da ich 5m vor meinen füssen fische



Hier mal der Uferbereich







So das Ihr mal seht wie ich fische ,bin mal auf die andere Seite gelaufen















Und hier mal das Ergebniss von mir ,möchte jetzt nicht alle fische on stellen


----------



## carpfisherbasti (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Hi, bei uns gibt es einen kleinen Teich (ca. 1500 quadratmeter)! 

Es gibt viele Schilfkanten! Es gibt einen Flachenteil der war mal ein Badestrand! Jetzt nicht mehr weil der teich voll mit Kraut ist! teilweise bis zur Oberfäche! es gibt eine Ecke mit Faulschlamm! 

Die Tiefste stelle ist ca. 2m tief! Es gibt 1-3 halbwegs freie stellen die aber trotzdem am grund 50-60cm verkrautet ist! Mit Grund ist da nicht viel los! es gibt dort Schleien, ein paar Karpfen, Bleien, Weißfische etc., Karauschen, Giebel, hechte, zwergwelse, und ein wels soll drin sein! Ich möchte dort auf karpfen fischen! was soll ich machen? welche köder Mais, Wurm...? Welche Montage (pose, grund)! Bitte helft mir! Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Firehawk81 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Ach carpfisherbasti.

Haste doch alles hier schon.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=9207


----------



## carpfisherbasti (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

ich bin Schüler und kann mir sowas teures nich leisten! ich Angle einfach! im sinne von 2 Ruten einfache Posenmontage wurm oder Mais und fertig! Ich angle nicht mit Boilies und ein Boot habe ich nicht!


----------



## Firehawk81 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Ist ja ok. Das kannste aber doch auch in deinem ersten Trööt schreiben. 
Wenn du einen weiteren aufmachst, bekommste auch keine "besseren" Antworten.


----------



## Daniel78 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

RECHT hat er


----------



## Besorger (7. August 2012)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Super erklärt   jetz hab ich auch keine angst mehr im kraut zu fischen


----------



## Maxe 90 (15. September 2012)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Sau geiler Beitrag !
Danke


----------



## X_Viper_X (24. September 2012)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Also gerade bei Seerosen hat sich eine geflochtene Schlagschnur von 10 Metern zum durchschneiden der Seerosen immer als günstig erwiesen bei mir.


----------



## gadged (6. November 2012)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Vielen Dank für die interessanten Beiträge. In letzten Jahren ist einer unseren Seen sehr zugewachsen. Ich habe viel ausprobiert aber die Fänge wurden immer weniger. 

Jetzt habe ich neuen Mut gefasst es neu zu probieren.


----------



## marcel2003 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

ich denke, so ein drama ums kraut muss man gar nicht machen! ich nutze ne ganz normale festbleimontage, nehm nen pva sack, fülle den mit boilies und frolic und ballere das ganze mitten ins kraut! wichtig ist nur, wenn man beim ranpumpen irgendwann komplett festsitzt, das man ruhe bewahrt. das ganze ist nichts für schwache drill-könige, denn unter umständen liegt die mit geöffneter rolle ausgestattete angel ne viertelstunde aufm bissanzeiger und man wartet, bis der fisch seine neue flucht beginnt und sich selbst aus dem kraut befreit. beim ranziehen, sobald er wieder frei ist, braucht man druck, die angel quasi aufs knie hochstellen und druck ausüben, damit der fisch schön im oberflächenbereich bleibt. ich habe dieses jahr 90 % aller karpfen aus dem krautteppich holen müssen, weil sie am rande meist gehakt wurden, aber innerhalb von sekunden im dickicht reingeflüchtet sind! mit maisschaum kann man eigentlich knicken, der widerstand beim abtauchen ist zu gross und das schaumzeugs iss sofort runter vom haken! pva-säcke sind viel besser, der haken muss da natürlich ordentlich drin versteckt sein und da es 30 sekunden dauert, bis das zeugs aufgelöst ist, ist der grund erreicht!


----------



## Plötzenangler (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

kann mir Jemand ne geflochtene Schnur empfehlen die sich wirklich auch bei extrem starken kraut durchschneidet?? hab in letzter Zeit das Problem das meine monofile Hauptschnur mit Kraut bedeckt ist und zwar so schlimm das ich sie nicht mehr ohne weiteres freibekomme darunter leidet auch die Schnur, die ist extrem verdrallt dabei benutz ich schon ne gute Schnur (Shimano Technium)


----------



## Trollwut (28. September 2013)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Ein Bekannter vom mir hat 2 Sicheln aneinander geschweißt, auf einer Seite mit einem "ordentlichen" Gewicht beschwert, und am Ende einfach n Seil rangebunden. Ins Wasser werfen und wieder rausziehn. Macht zwar n bischen Arbeit und is anstrengend, aber dafür hat man dann am Ende gut wegrasiert


----------



## Neptunmaster (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Wir fischen dann zum Teil 1,50m Vordächer an Safety Rigs, die wir direkt ins Kraut mit einem Pop Up geködert werfen und den Köder im Mittelwasser anbieten. Das ist gerade, wenn die Fische vorsichtig beissen ein Köder, den sie noch nicht kennen, da die meisten Karpfenangler am GrUnd oder grundnah fischen. Anders als die anderen fängt!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

anstatt der Dicken Steine nimm einfach lead clips. sind guenstige Karpfen clips. Verlierst sofort das Blei falls Du festhaengst und kannst dich dann mit dem Drill beschaeftigen.
ich mache meine Bleie selber und spare somit paar Talers.



fuer die Krautbekaempfung einfach sowas kaufen
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Weed-Cutter-Double-Sided-with-5m-Cord-Clear-Swims-Quick-Easy-Angling-Must-/390767438496?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item5afb8deaa0

schoene Karpfen muss ich sagen


----------



## ODS-homer (8. April 2014)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*



Neptunmaster schrieb:


> Wir fischen dann zum Teil 1,50m Vordächer an Safety Rigs, die wir direkt ins Kraut mit einem Pop Up geködert werfen und den Köder im Mittelwasser anbieten.


sowas schwebt mir auch vor - der vereinsteich hat einen durchgehenden fadenalgen-bodenfilz...

hängt ihr die popups an ein festblei oder an ein laufblei?


----------



## BaRkEeY (13. April 2014)

*AW: "wie fische ich bei kraut" therad alle fragen,infos hier rein*

Die meisten bieten Popups an Festbleimontagen an. Aber an einem Laufblei sollte es auch funzen.. 

Ich verwende das Chod Rig, ein spezielles Heli Rig, zum fischen im Kraut. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------

